# Confused



## Bubbles1212 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey all I think I may have posted this in the wrong place a couple of days ago I have these lab results from my doctors office I have a multi nodule Goiter and I feel hyper and hypo results of my blood work are

TPO was a 10 reference range 0 to 34

total T3 1.1 reference range of 0.9 to 2

TSH 0.61 reference range .34 to 5.60

FT4 0.83 reference range.58 to 1.64

doctor just says normal he acknowledges that something is off but he said to stop the Synthroid that he previously had me on which was .25 mg I am really confused this is really new to me any advice is welcome thank you


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I hope you don't mind that I modified the formatting of your post to make it easier to read your labwork.

It doesn't make sense to me that your doctor would tell you to stop your Synthroid based on these labs. Did he/she say why?


----------



## Bubbles1212 (Mar 25, 2015)

I do not mind at all, it is so much easier to read this way. No he did not say anything other than my labs were normal,he is my endo, I am not sure if they are or if I am closer to Hypo or Hyper My regular doctor said I can be in normal ranges and still need mediceine endo said stop meds.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

The thing is...if your labs are normal while you are ON medication, then it is obviously working for you. That's why it doesn't make sense to me that the doc would take you off the meds. If anything, your labs call for a slight increase in the meds, not stopping them altogether.

In a nutshell, you want your Free T3 and Free T4 to be at least 50% of their respective ranges. You're not there.


----------

